# Sourcing ID's horn brackets?



## nadams5755 (Jun 8, 2012)

Anyone know a good place to get the thicker metal brackets included w/ the ID horns? They're much thicker than plumber's strap. 

Still debating on whether to drop the cd1e-mh+idq62s in the new car.

I'm open to suggestions, Thanks!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I honestly cannot remember the last time I ever used the backstrapping that comes with the horns.
I usually goto Lowes or HD and get some angle iron or Steel L brackets to mount the compression driver side and then regular backstrap for the inside.

But Im sure if you google plumbing strapping , backstrap etc...you can source it easily


----------

